# My dog Basil



## simon hawkins (Jul 20, 2010)

The new Member. He is a fantastic boy and fits in well with our Fox Terrier lol. She is the boss.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

omg,my kinda baby,love my mastiffs,basil is absolutely snoggable xxx


----------



## mamadogue (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh my God Basil is GORGEOUS :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my, I wanna hug that cute big face! Congratulations, how old is she now?


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree with xpalaboyx - that face just makes me want to give him a big hug!


----------



## simon hawkins (Jul 20, 2010)

xpalaboyx said:


> Oh my, I wanna hug that cute big face! Congratulations, how old is she now?


Basil is now just 5. Had him just 1 month now.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

is he a rescue??


----------



## simon hawkins (Jul 20, 2010)

Basil and his sister in Scotland








Basil met his match with this beast lol


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww bless he is adorable :thumbup:


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

I think that Basil reminds me of my father-in-law, my wife was not best pleased when I told her.


----------

